# I want to smoke my nuts....



## SonnyE (Nov 28, 2018)

Um, that doesn't read right...

I want to smoke my _almonds_.

Love Smokehouse Almonds. But don't expect to replicate them.
Anybody got any pointers to make your smoked nuts taste better?
EVOO? Seasoned Salt? Touch of Onion powder? Granulated Garlic? Try some rub on my nuts? :confused: :oops: Oh, that almost sounds worse than the title does.

I've done good smoked nuts before. But want to do better than before. :rolleyes:


----------



## bowdiddley (Nov 28, 2018)

Perfect timing on this post, I just picked up a big bag of almonds last night for smoking. Watching....


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm watching this thread, though I'm interested in smoking pecans. Hopefully the same method would be used.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2018)

???? wife not home what are you up to ???

Warren


----------



## zwiller (Nov 28, 2018)

I recall someone had a method but cannot remember or find it searching.  IIRC nuts were boiled (ouch) with salt and spice, then dried, and later smoked.  I do the salt boil thing on pumpkin seeds and works well.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm going try this brining method.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/rethinking-smoked-almonds.270472/


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 28, 2018)

Try this  https://www.smoking-meat.com/how-to-smoke-nuts-and-seeds   I use McCormick's Sweet and Smoky rub instead of Jeff's rub (and add a little into the brine as well) but the results are really good.  Smoke with some charcoal and hickory and make them quite a bit.  You won't want to go back to those Blue Diamond Smokehouse ones again.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 28, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN already gave a link to my post about using a simple brine. 

I've smoked more almonds than any other food, and have probably made about 2-3 dozen batches. I started out using a recipe that came with the AMNPS which called for a lot of oil and sugar. That recipe is pretty similar to how you make spiced pecans. The problem, however, is that I found it impossible to keep the almonds from going gooey after just a few days. Also, they were a mess to eat, with the sugar getting all over your hands.

I then read a long post on another forum which had a lot of information about a really simple technique that just involved a ten minute soak in a brine solution. I modified that by adding sugar to the brine and also spice. In the end, about the only thing you'll taste is the salt and the smoke.

If you do make some of these, make sure to sprinkle a lot of salt on the almonds both before you smoke, and then again after they come out of the smoker. The brine alone doesn't give them enough salty taste.


----------



## bowdiddley (Nov 28, 2018)

I look forward to trying this John! Thanks!!


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 28, 2018)

bowdiddley said:


> Perfect timing on this post, I just picked up a big bag of almonds last night for smoking. Watching....



On the way to LAX this morning between 4 and 5 AM, she brings up my 3# bag of Almonds and sez to freeze them before they go rancid. :rolleyes:



Steve H said:


> I'm watching this thread, though I'm interested in smoking pecans. Hopefully the same method would be used.



Hi Steve! In reading through Jeff's method, it covers Pecans. Love Pecans, and Pecan Pie is my favorite.



HalfSmoked said:


> ???? wife not home what are you up to ???
> 
> Warren



Oh, the Devil made me do it Warren.  I was talking with daveomak and he recommended I let my bacon age in the cold. 
I jokingly ask if he had a way to take the smoky smell out of the fridge. He sent a picture of his small processing fridge. Sparked my very old yen for my own small fridge, which lead to lookin, which lead to runnin out and buyin a 4.3 Cu. Ft. fridge. I've always wanted a smaller fridge out back for my outdoor 'kitchen'. $117, Black Friday Sale ending today, me and my shopping dog went.
I should probably go back and get a doghouse to sleep in before she gets back.
But it has the Bacon dry aging in it, and a 30... no, 29 pack of beer in it. But it got my MES30 up at countertop level...
Maybe I better get a Horse blanket for the doghouse, too. 



zwiller said:


> I recall someone had a method but cannot remember or find it searching.  IIRC nuts were boiled (ouch) with salt and spice, then dried, and later smoked.  I do the salt boil thing on pumpkin seeds and works well.



Well, stuff is rollin in, Sam. Lots to try. My weather is turning toward rain here, so no smoking until the weather girl makes up her mind...



5GRILLZNTN said:


> I'm going try this brining method.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/rethinking-smoked-almonds.270472/



Yeah, that's John's method.



bbqbrett said:


> Try this  https://www.smoking-meat.com/how-to-smoke-nuts-and-seeds   I use McCormick's Sweet and Smoky rub instead of Jeff's rub (and add a little into the brine as well) but the results are really good.  Smoke with some charcoal and hickory and make them quite a bit.  You won't want to go back to those Blue Diamond Smokehouse ones again.



Yup, sounds good. I only have 3 pounds of Almonds. Wait, I just remembered the broken pecans I got for the Pumpkin Bars. Might have to diversify...



johnmeyer said:


> 5GRILLZNTN already gave a link to my post about using a simple brine.
> 
> I've smoked more almonds than any other food, and have probably made about 2-3 dozen batches. I started out using a recipe that came with the AMNPS which called for a lot of oil and sugar. That recipe is pretty similar to how you make spiced pecans. The problem, however, is that I found it impossible to keep the almonds from going gooey after just a few days. Also, they were a mess to eat, with the sugar getting all over your hands.
> 
> ...





bowdiddley said:


> I look forward to trying this John! Thanks!!



Looks like a lot of us want to smoke our nuts for the holidays.
Be careful not to burn your's, but remember the cold beer if you do.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks 

 SonnyE
  I'll be trying the Pecans soon.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 29, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> ???? wife not home what are you up to ???
> 
> Warren




SonnyE thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 29, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Thanks
> 
> SonnyE
> I'll be trying the Pecans soon.



I might do that, too, Steve.
I think mine are already processed, so just some smoke maybe?



HalfSmoked said:


> SonnyE thanks for the like.
> Warren



Of course Warren. Just like smiles, they are free.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 29, 2018)

John's method looks pretty dialed in but a little scared of smoking ANYTHING wet.  I'd want a drying phase in the smoker sans smoke or oven first.  Curious if anyone has cold smoked nuts.  I know it might be a PITA but multi day process usually gives me far better results than same day.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Um, that doesn't read right...
> 
> I want to smoke my _almonds_.
> 
> ...




Here's a Great one, Sonny.
Gary "Scarbelly" was the King of Smoked Nuts around here, but we lost him a few years ago. RIP Gary.
He sent me some Smoked Nuts from CA, back then & they were Awesome.
Link:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chipotle-garlic-mixed-nuts.111474/

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 29, 2018)

zwiller said:


> John's method looks pretty dialed in but a little scared of smoking ANYTHING wet.  I'd want a drying phase in the smoker sans smoke or oven first.  Curious if anyone has cold smoked nuts.  I know it might be a PITA but multi day process usually gives me far better results than same day.



Since I have it, I've been entertaining the idea of using my dehydrator to keep my nuts all cozy during our current rain storm. It can be run at 90 degrees so I wouldn't burn my nuts fooling around with this.

Grass don't grow under my feet.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 29, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's a Great one, Sonny.
> Gary "Scarbelly" was the King of Smoked Nuts around here, but we lost him a few years ago. RIP Gary.
> He sent me some Smoked Nuts from CA, back then & they were Awesome.
> Link:
> ...



 Thank You Bear! It's a great idea to keep our Friends who go before us with us. Another great thing about a place like SMF.com, they live on and we can share the great things they knew and did.

I'll try it. I don't know if I have anything Chipotle around here, but I can get some. Got lots of other stuff.
I just found a bag of "Hot Honey Powder" I made. It's Powdered Honey + Cyan pepper. Tasted it with a finger dab and I'm still burning. LOL.

After reading through Gary's post, I just have to go get some Chipotle powder. Looks so simple! And I'm all for simple and easy.

I've been playing with my nuts. I have now divided them into 8 ounce bowls. 6 - 1/2 pound batches.
It's play day! 

The 5 YO Grand Daughter took home a nice bag of my Pork Jerky the other day. I asked her if it was too spicy.
She said, "No, I just get a drink of water with it."
Smart girl.  Her baby Sister (2 1/2) likes it, too.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 30, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I might do that, too, Steve.
> I think mine are already processed, so just some smoke maybe?
> 
> I was thinking perhaps I'll do that first.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 30, 2018)

I might have to try smoking some Almonds. Christmas is coming up and my relatives universally all love almonds, peanuts, etc.


----------



## wade (Nov 30, 2018)

I smoke about 15 Kg of nuts a month for a couple of Bars that sell them. Mostly Almonds and Cashews but sometimes Pistachios too. The challenge is to get the smoke to stick to the surface of the nuts and I do this in a two stage process.


For the best results you need to start with raw nuts - not roasted or flavoured
Make a brine from 30 g of smoked salt in 230 g water. The salt is obviously smoked in advance
Pour the nuts into the brine and mix to ensure that they are completely covered.
Strain immediately through a kitchen sieve and place the strained nuts in a large roasting pan
Blitz 30 g of smoked salt per Kg of nuts in a coffee grinder until it is a fine powder and sprinkle evenly over the nuts. Mix well to ensure all of the surfaces of the nuts are covered
I have had some mesh baskets made for the smoker but you can use a flat roasting tray
Heat the smoker to 160 C (320 F) and then roast the nuts for 3 x 8 minutes (a total of 24 minutes). After each 8 minutes stir the nuts well as, at first, the salt brine will be causing some to stick to the tray. 
After they have finished roasting place the trays into the cold smoker and smoke for ~8 hours
Nuts roasting in hot smoker








Nuts in cold smoker







I usually supply them in 1 Kg bags but I also pack them in 200 g packets.


----------



## wade (Nov 30, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I might have to try smoking some Almonds. Christmas is coming up and my relatives universally all love almonds, peanuts, etc.



This method works very well for Almonds


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 30, 2018)

Nice write up and instructions Wade.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 30, 2018)

wade said:


> and place the strained nuts in a large roasting pan



Wade, I hate it when I strain my nuts....  But I did, all 3 pounds of me almonds I did.

______________________________________________________________
My wife is visiting her Auntie and Cousin in Hawaii. Yesterday, texting, she asked if I had a good night and what was I doing....
With me, that can be a loaded question. Here is what transpired while I was playing with my nuts, and concocting flavor powders....

I told her, _*"It's raining here. So I'm playing with my nuts. 
Almonds and Pecan Pieces. Making some Christmas varieties. Sweet to Hot. Playing indoors."*_
SonnyE

She wrote back, _*"Auntie wants to know how your nuts are doing."*_
Asking me a question like that will get very elongated replies. The question came in at a very inopportune time, as I had me hand on my nuts. (As I am sure you can understand being as you handle your own nuts.)
The following was my reply:

Right now....
Sorry I had my hands full...
Right now I'm brining my nuts.
I have to soak them in a Salt/Sugar brine, It's COLD!
Takes 10 minutes. Talk about having blue nuts!
The scary part is next my nuts have to go in the dehydrator to dry.
After about an hour at a balmy 130 degrees, I have to turn UP the heat to 160 degrees. 
I would imagine my nuts will probably shrivel up, because they need an hour in there. 

After that, I can smoke them.
I think I should powder them before they go in the smoker.
I think it would make me feel better about abusing my nuts.
I have several Interesting ideas I think I'll do with some powdered honey, just a sweet simple taste to suck on.
But I also have some Hot Honey powder.
It's Honey powder, but has some Cyan powder mixed in.
I think it will makes some Sweet Hot Nuts to enjoy!
Otherwise, Some Garlic, and maybe try some SPOG.

For those who got this far, SPOG is a nice thin powder (think Baby Powder, but for my nuts) of Salt, Pepper, Onion, and Garlic. It gets ground together in a Mortar & Pestle. If you don't grind it, it can mess with your nuts, and make them uneven in the mouth.
Also thinking about some brown sugar on my nuts. Kind of a sweet molasses taste, sort of Southern, without the Cajun, heat on my nuts.
I'll let you know how my nuts fare.
I have to go take care of Chase (Grandson), he needs a donut.
Nuts, an interruption in handling my nuts. 

More later....

She wrote back, "Auntie and Tia loved your net saga. _*Will there be a sequel too, they want to know.*_" :confused:o_O

My reply, " Oh, it was just a bunch of nuttiness. I have 4 flavors I just started smoking, and 9 ounces to make sweet for the kids and whom ever. Honey Powder Almonds.
Done. Sitting back and wait now.

A sequeel?
_*Just be glad I don't make sausage.*_
That would really turn into a bunch of Baloney.
But you can tell them that *my nuts are hot at the moment...*
SonnyE
________________________________________________

Yeah, you could say I am a different kind of nut.....

Going to vacuum pack my nuts today for Christmas.
Then I'm unveil them at the Christmas Party at the Daughters house for all the friends and family to fondle and taste.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 30, 2018)

I don't actually have a response to your post Sonny, I'm just going to keep snickering and reread it a few times.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 30, 2018)

Steve H said:


> I'm watching this thread, though I'm interested in smoking pecans. Hopefully the same method would be used.



Mornin Steve, or Afternoon as it might be....

Hey, I took my left over bag of Pecan Pieces from Walmart and dusted and mixed them with some Honey Powder.
I didn't want to get too crazy with them because, like yourself, I just love the flavor of Pecans.
I put them in my Dehydrator for a couple of hours at 165 degrees. The pecans were already a tad wetted with something, and salted. The wetting was probably a misting of EVOO, or cooking oil. But it helped stick the Powdered Honey to the Pecans, and the heat was to help melt and set the honey powder.
Or at least, That's my story and I'm stickin toit.

I think brown sugar might be great too.

I didn't smoke my Pecans. But it might be an idea to try. ;)


----------



## wade (Nov 30, 2018)

I love your nut jokes... Keep on cracking them :-)


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 30, 2018)

wade said:


> I love your nut jokes... Keep on cracking them :)



Oh dear Wade, that does sound like it could hurt.

I do have to get cracking and package them up though.
What do you think about vacuum packaging? Or should they be jarred so my nuts don't get bruised from being squeezed?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 30, 2018)

wade said:


> I love your nut jokes... Keep on cracking them :)



Now he has to crack them???;)


----------



## Steve H (Nov 30, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Mornin Steve, or Afternoon as it might be....
> 
> Hey, I took my left over bag of Pecan Pieces from Walmart and dusted and mixed them with some Honey Powder.
> I didn't want to get too crazy with them because, like yourself, I just love the flavor of Pecans.
> ...



How did they taste? I asked the wife to pick up a bag of raw Pecans. I'm hoping to give it a shot this weekend. I'm looking more for the salty, smoked results over sweet this time.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 30, 2018)

Wade,

Thanks for that description of how you smoke nuts. One thing I am definitely going to try is pulverizing the salt. That should make a huge difference in how much adheres because the smaller particles should have less of a tendency to fall off. Brilliant idea.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks for the thought of pulverizing the salt in a coffee mill, Wade.
You inspired me to get cracking with one the wife has that she gave to me to play with.
I carefully washed and cleaned it well, keeping the bottom up to avoid water going into the motor end.
Then I poured about 1 ounce of Kosher Salt it it and ground it into powder.
I had a goodly pile of Almonds I smoked last night that were nice and tasty as they were.
But a good dusting and mixing of the powdered salt really made them perk up.
I do think I have presentable nuts to show everybody.

I may retire my Mortar & Pestle to smashing things other than for powdering my nuts...

I believe I shall acquire some Peanuts to add to my repertoire of nutty offerings.
I've had some really hot Peanuts I liked a lot. But I don't know who's nuts I was putting in my mouth.
Only that I liked them, strange as that may sound.


OK, I just sat back down. I came home with enough stuff to get myself killed.
But I have 4 more varieties of nuttiness on hand. I did 3 different recipes of Spicy Peanuts.
Of course I forgot a couple of ingredients. But hey! When you don't know what to expect, you can expect anything.
Tasty, Tasty, Tasty! Hopefully, others will find my nuts entertaining.
If I listen carefully toward the West, I do believe I can hear laughter coming from the Pacific Ocean. Pretty near the direction I reckon Hawaii would be.
The wife texted me, and I let her have yet another salvo of today's adventures.
I'm so pooped! I think I'm getting too old to be playing with my nuts so much.
Good Lord, Today involved a frying pan, and a stint in the oven to set glazing.
I don't think I can keep this up. It's just nuts!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 30, 2018)

Sonny with all your nut fondling - I'm surprised you haven't gone *blind*. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 30, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Sonny with all your nut fondling - I'm surprised you haven't gone *blind*.
> Chris



No, eyesight is holding up, Chris.
But my grip is slipping do to the fur beginning on my palms, since you brought it up.
Tomorrow I want to smoke some of the peanuts I processed today. Just for a taste test.

OK, I'm pooped.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 1, 2018)

Gearing up to give it a go. I've decided to give cashews a try. I also found a pan that should work for this too.


----------



## wade (Dec 1, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Wade,
> 
> Thanks for that description of how you smoke nuts. One thing I am definitely going to try is pulverizing the salt. That should make a huge difference in how much adheres because the smaller particles should have less of a tendency to fall off. Brilliant idea.


The purpose of the brine is also to help the salt to stick. Some of the powdered salt will dissolve when it comes in contact with the brined nuts but it then recrystallises again on the surface during the roasting.


----------



## wade (Dec 1, 2018)

Steve H said:


> I also found a pan that should work for this too.


Yes that pan looks perfect


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 1, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Gearing up to give it a go. I've decided to give cashews a try. I also found a pan that should work for this too.
> 
> View attachment 381696



I have a vegitable pan simular to that I have used in the past to smoke nuts (Almonds).
Worked great for me!

The nuts I've been doing I'm doing on my mats for my racks (Santa hint)

Today I'll probably be smoking other nuts, Peanuts, Cashew's, and some mixed unsalted nuts.
Please share your results with your cashews! Cold, warm or hot smoking, Steve.
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 1, 2018)

wade said:


> Heat the smoker to 160 C (320 F) and then roast the nuts for 3 x 8 minutes (a total of 24 minutes). After each 8 minutes stir the nuts well as, at first, the salt brine will be causing some to stick to the tray.



Wade, I'm curious what you would recommend for us Masterbuilt smoker folks, our smokers are throttled at ~275 degrees.
So can I just roast longer? And what in your opinion would be long enough.
Or should I do them in the kitchen range oven, then smoke? (Or vice-versa)

I converted your Grams to Ounces for our side of the pond.
Basically 1 ounce of salt, to 8 ounces (1 cup) of water.
(4.98 tsp salt = 1 ounce. Round it to 5 tsp)
But I do understand weighing the Salt is more accurate than measuring. Due to grain size variations. And finer salt crystals tsp could make a saltier brine. 
Correct?
(I learned that from Dave...)

I'm about to start playing with my nuts again. I want to smoke some Peanuts and Cashews today. (I have my batch of Jerky in the dehydrator)

I'm a regular 'Suzy Homemaker". But it would be a bit odd if Suzy had nuts, don't you think?
I have some butt burning seasonings now. Up to Habanero seasoning. But I've been afraid to put any on my nuts. I can only stand so much fire on my nuts after all.


----------



## wade (Dec 1, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Wade, I'm curious what you would recommend for us Masterbuilt smoker folks, our smokers are throttled at ~275 degrees.
> So can I just roast longer? And what in your opinion would be long enough.
> Or should I do them in the kitchen range oven, then smoke? (Or vice-versa)
> 
> ...


I have not tried roasting at the lower temperature. You may be able to by roasting longer but you are trying to *slightly* brown the surface of the nut to get that roasted flavour. I am not sure you would get the same result at a much lower temperature. Yes, a better option would be to do the first stage in your kitchen oven and then do the cold smoking step in the smoker. Do you have the cold smoking attachment for the Masterbuilt? If you use smoked salt in the brine then you will get smoke flavour from that even in the oven.

Yes, the salt is better weighed than measured as the different grains do have different weights. With these nuts though it is not as important to weigh than it is if you are making, say, a bacon cure. The example below shows the different weights of 1 rounded tablespoon of different types of salt...

Table salt   12 g
Diamond kosher salt   9 g
Morton kosher salt   17 g
Maldon salt   9 g
Sea salt   20 g
Hawaii Gold Sea Salt   17 g
The differences in weights are due to the size of the crystals and also their shape - which allows some to pack together more efficiently.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 1, 2018)

I have an MES so I too am limited to 275. 

I actually have problems burning the nuts during the higher temperature phase of the process (I too smoke at 160, but then finish at a higher heat). I have had badly burned nuts even when the smoker was set to 225. I would therefore think that to finish at Wade's much higher temperature will require watching things like a hawk in order to avoid burning the nuts. Perhaps this is less of a problem with nuts which have more oil, but for raw almonds, it is really easy to get a burned exterior, which doesn't taste very good.


----------



## wade (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes you do need to watch them to ensure that they don't burn. You want to avoid direct heat on the nuts for too long or they can burn. I hot smoke mine in an FEC-100 which provides heat from the top and I have a large pan on the top shelf to act as a heat baffle and each time I stir the nuts I rotate their position in the smoker. This avoids hot spots. You are looking for the faintest of straw colour on the cashews and no real colour on the almonds. When I demonstrate this in my BBQ courses I use a ProQ vertical smoker or a WSM with an empty water pan in place and these do not burn.


----------



## wade (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes you need to make sure that they don't burn. You are looking for the slightest light straw colour on the cashews and no colour at all on the almonds. I roast mine in an FEC-100 which has top heat and I place a large empty pan on the top shelf to act as a heat baffle. I also rotate their position in the smoker every time I stir. When I demonstrate this at my cooking classes I use either a ProQ or WSM vertical smoker with an empty water pan and these do not burn. Every smoker and smoker thermometer will be different and so the cooking times may need adjusting slightly depending on the smoker.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 2, 2018)

Wade, thanks for the tips on how to avoid burning nuts. Regardless of the temperature used, that advice will be helpful.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2018)

I just re-read the "Scarbelly Nuts" Thread, and he used 225° smoking Temp, but he started with Roasted Nuts.
He sent me some from CA, and they were Awesome!!
Here's the link again:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chipotle-garlic-mixed-nuts.111474/

Bear


----------



## fullborebbq (May 4, 2019)

Great thread.


----------



## Steve H (May 4, 2019)

I forgot about this thread. A month or two back I bought 5 pounds of raw cashews. Brined them and smoked them with hickory at 225 degrees for 4 hours. They came out great!


----------



## sigmo (Jul 8, 2019)

I know this isn't a new thread, but I thought I'd just toss in the method I've been using with success.

I run a modified MES40.  I use an AMNPS with, usually, Pitmaster's Choice pellets, which are a combination of different woods.

I love to do pecans.  I buy them at Sam's Club, 32 oz bags.  They're raw.

I have four half-sized foil steam table pans (also from Sam's).  I punched a zillion holes in the bottoms of the pans with a Philip's screwdriver to allow smoke to rise up through them.

Two bags of pecans, 64 oz total, get coated with melted butter and finely-ground spice mixture.  I melt butter in a large pan and then add the spice blend.  Then I stir one bag (32oz) of the pecans into the butter spice mixture to coat them as evenly as possible.

I put 16 oz into each of the hole-filled pans.

I run the smoker at 225 degrees.  I stagger the pans on the four shelves in the smoker and give them 45 minutes.  Then I take the trays out, stir the nuts, and rotate the tray positions and give them another 45 minutes.  I do that four times so each tray spends the same amount of time in each position.  Total smoking time is 3 hours.

At 225, the pecans don't get "roasted", exactly.  they get cooked, but not really roasted.  The level of cooking is really just what I like.  The pecans are no longer raw, and the texture is great.

My MES has fairly close temperature control.

Anyhow, 225 for 3 hours for pecans seems about right to me.  I think some folks might prefer them to be roasted more, but to me, the smoke, spices, and cooking at 225 is excellent.


----------

